
How we built a non-blocking, RESTful API based on Vert.x and Kotlin/Coroutines - lichtenberger
https://medium.com/@jojolichtenberger/how-we-built-an-asynchronous-temporal-restful-api-based-on-vert-x-4570f681a3
======
lichtenberger
Wanted to share again, as I posted during the night, that is at least in
Germany. Hope that's okay. I'd really love to get to know what you think, as
it's Open Source and will stay so forever :-)

